# Goat Demon Guitarist



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Soooo.....I've been hired to run a haunted house in my town. My newest creation is going to be a demon heavy metal band. Here is the first musician.....lead guitarist. I'll post the other band members as I go.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Frickin' amazing!! Can't wait to see the rest of the band!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's insane! You really did a fantastic job on that! Love the details and even the stance is perfect! Following this as well! The sound track for this has to include "Highway to Hell" lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! That dude rocks!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks. It's probably my favorite that I made. The only thing that I don't like is the movement is too slow. He should be headbanging faster. For whatever reason, when I turn the speed control to high the motor doesn't spin.....it kinda pulses around the rotation. Does anyone know why it would be doing that?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really cool!
Nice work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang, he is Boss!! Can't wait to see the rest of the band


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Totally awesome!!!! can't wait to see the rest of the band!!!

How about posting some of the mechanics behind the movements. They look great!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

The head movement is your basic cauldron creep mechanic. Then I put a wire on the neck and connected it to his arm. So the head raises and lowers the arm. Sorry, I didn't take a pic of his innards.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Brilliant! The fur work alone is top notch. Great beard on that dude as well!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

greatness!!!!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Fantastic job! Really looks great. Is it a wiper motor? What power supply are you using? If it is not a solid 12 volt 5 amp supply it could be running out of steam.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

W:coolkin:W


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Finished the lead singer last month and I'm almost done with the bass player. Just have to find the time to take pics and make threads. Drummer and stage are next.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic. The kids are going to love it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The entire band is just amazing. Can't stop looking at these guys...gonna be a crowd stopper on the big day!!!


----------

